# limit on pms?



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Is there a limit om pms you are able to send or receive? Or must you suscrib for unlimited pms...thanks in advance


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

calvin said:


> Is there a limit om pms you are able to send or receive? Or must you suscrib for unlimited pms...thanks in advance


i believe you are limited to maybe 100 combined sent/received.

i think it goes up to 8000 total for subscribers.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think that is only 100 you can keep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I was thinking this was going to be something totally different...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

sorry,I got it I'm an idiot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

PBear said:


> I was thinking this was going to be something totally different...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my first thought to


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

brain been whacked lately,straight and steady as she goes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

calvin said:


> brain been whacked lately,straight and steady as she goes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i think we all have a bit of that here :/


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Does CSS know you posted a post about sending private messages, after she came on and announced the two of you were bowing out of TAM for a while? You better let her know or you could set your R back a few.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah she was right here,we'll be back Wednesday,needed a brake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

